# Cleaning, painting galvanized steel?



## HardCorps (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm building a shop and put up about 40 Simpson galvanized hurricane clips on my lean-to. I'm planning on painting them, but they have an oily coating on them. It's like packing grease or something. What's needed to clean this oily stuff off so I can get primer on them and paint? And, will any latex primer work?

Semper Fi,

Grant


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

Years ago I sold galv roofing, and when customers wanted to paint it we always recommended cleaning with vinegar. I understand today however vinegar is not a reliable solution.

Here is a link that addresses your questions and gives instructions for prep prior to painting.

http://www.pfonline.com/articles/clinics/0706cl_paint5.html


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Wash it with lacquer thinner or better yet a product like Ospho, which will slightly etch it and remove the contaminants. Then hit it with a good DTM paint or primer. Something 100% acrylic.


----------



## HardCorps (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. Just what I was looking for.

Grant


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

when i painted industrial we always used MEK.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Solvent wiping is only good to remove the grease, oil, and wax. The article posted is pretty good except that there is no way you are going to have a way to pretreat with Zinc Phosphate. However, at the end it does mention Phosphoric Acid. 

Phosphoric Acid Solutions are the best choice for reliably preparing galvanized steel in the field.


----------



## donnag16 (Jan 17, 2008)

:clap:You can use optibond which will go on directly to galvanized metals or a SW dtm/primer finish.


----------

